# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  أيًشُبُهُگہمٍَ بُشُيًء ..!!؟

## كبرياء

*أوكسجين ..!!*

*هـنآ ..*
*سأستضيف في مسآحتي المجنونه .. عنصرآ يثير بدوآخلي إهتماإأم ..* 
*بدآية ً .. أٌعرفكم عليه ..* 
*هو ذآك العنصر النقي الشفآف .. والذي يشكل جزء صغيير من العآلم ..* 
*يتسربل بدوآخلنـآ .. نستنشقه .. لأننآ بحآجة إلى جنون الشعور خلفه ..* 
*وهمـ .. لهم بدوآخل كل شخص منآ ..* 
*أوكسجينـآ ..* 
*أحرفي اليوم تختلف بعض الشي ..* 
*فأنآ هنآ أستضيف الذرآت ..* 
*وأحكي بهآ من منظور شخصي لآ علمي!*
*فهل تودون معرفة قصه الأوكسجين ؟*
*أممم أعلم أنه بالطبع ..* 
*فأنصتوآ للحكآيه بلسآنه!* 
*:{ أنـآ .. عنصر خيآلي  .. يرآني البعض صغيرآ جدآ فيحتقرني ..* 
*والآخر يفسح لي المجآل لصغر حجمي وقلة حيلتي ..* 
*أخفي بدوآخلي أسرآر غموض لن تفقهوهـآ جميعآ ..* 
*ولأنني لآ أحبذ الحديث عن ذآتي كثيرآ ..* 
*سأحكي لكم حكآية دون الأطرآق لمشآعري العظيمه ..*
*بنقآئي وشفآفيتي .. وتسآمحي وهدوء طبعي ..* 
*تسربلت بدوآخل الكثير .. وصرت أمكث بالدآخل بين الأعمـآق ..* 
*فعرفت حزن محبوبي .. وخففت بتنهدآتٍ عن معشوقي الآخر ..* 
*لآ أملك طبع البشر المحب للأنآنيه والتملك ..* 
*ولآ أحتكر جنوني على شخص دون آخر..*
*أطرق قلب الجميع .. وأدخل بهدوء ورآحه ..* 
*حين أصل إلى تلك القلوب ..* 
*أرآهآ مفجعه حينآ .. ويآئسه حينآ أخرى ..* 
*سعيده وتعيسه !*
*فأحآول أصلآح مآ أستطع فعله ..* 
*وأرسل لصآحبي القلب .. ورفيق عمري العقل ..* 
*أشآرآت وأوآمر ..!*
*فمعشوقي حزيين .. أسعفوه إن استطعتم ..!*
*ليخفف عن حزنه بصرآخ أو بكآء !*
*وحين تصل به موجة البكآء أوجهآ ..* 
*أزيد من قوتي .. وأشجع من عزيمتي ...*
*لأعطيه مزيدآ مني !*
*يحزنني حآلة رث الشعور ..* 
*وتتعبني والقلب والعقل جنونه اللآمحدود ..* 
*وهنآ .. تنتهي قصتي!*
*بشعورٍ محزن .. فقد زفرني!*
*وهجرني!*
*وحطم من شفآفيتي بالهوآء ..*
*وبيآضي بدآخله  .. حتى حولني إلى زفرة الأكسيد!!*
*بعثرني بالهوآء ..*
*وكآنه يعلمني .. ألآ أعشق غيره ..* 
*ولآ أتسربل بدوآخل غيره ..* 
*وبطبعه الأنآني ..* 
*وحبه للتملك .. فقد ملك من الأوكسجينات غيري الكثير* 
*لكنني ضعيف .. ومهشم ..* 
*أقآدرٌ على فعل شيئ أنـآ ؟*
*أستصرخ بالمنقذ .. وأبحث عن أملي الأخضر ..* 
*نبآتآت  وقلبها العطوف والحآني ..* 
*توسلآتي لأله الكون .. ودعـآء لحوح ..* 
*أسكن بدوآخل العآلم الأخضر ..* 
*وأتسربل بشتآتي مع النبآت الحنون ..* 
*وحين يحين موعد أستجآبة الدعـآء!*
*أخرج للعـآلم ململما شعوري ..* 
*بأوكسجيني النقي والصآفي !*
*لأعآود نفس الغلط!*
*متسربلآ بدوآخل تلك النفوس البشريه !!*
*وأنتهت قصتي!!*
*بنفس الشعور المتأكسد بالنهآيه !! }* 

*أتملكون أحسآس الأوكسجين .؟*
*أيشبهكم بـ شيء ؟!*

*كبريآإأء ..!*

----------

نور الهدى (04-13-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (04-11-2010), 

Um Hussain (10-23-2011), 

عفاف الهدى (09-26-2011)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

وهل يُعتبر الاكسجين ضحية من ضحايا الذوات البشرية ..!!

بالرغم من أنه يضم بجوفه جبالاً من أسرارهم ..لايعلمها سواه..!




هناك من البشر..هم لنا اكسجين نتنفسه..!

 ولكن..هل على الطيبين أن يرحلوا دوماً وبصمت.!!

وهل نحنُ من نتسبب بأكسدة مشاعرهم وتلاشيها...!!



قد نكون جزءً من أولئك البشر المعطاءين..وقد نُشكّل شهقة من شهقات الاكسجين ..للبشر ..!!
قد نكون اكسجيناً في رئتي عوالمهم...فيزفرونا أكسيداً في دُنيا السراب..!!


هكذا الحياة ..أخذ وعطاء..

ولكن هناك من جُبلوا على الأخذ وكفى ...!!



وهناك أمثال قلبكِ كبرياء...

يتلبسهم العطاء ويتلبسونه..!!


لنبضكِ الحساس أطبع أحرفاً توازيها نقاء...
وشكراً يستنشقهُ اكسجينكِ الشفاف...!!


حرفكِ ثري بالمشاعر....

تنفستهُ حد امتلاء رئتي الإحساس  ...

سأحتفظ به هناك ....لكونه غير قابل للأكسدة ...مادام لإحساسكِ منبع فيه...!!



سلم حسك وسلم وجدك يانقية ...!!


أشواقي لحرفكِ لازالت حيّة ..وإكليل دعاء لاينتهي عطره..!

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## همس الصمت

وهل نستطيع العيش بدون آوكسجين الحياة
الذي نتنفس حناياه لتتحرك نبضات القلب
وتهتف الروح بندائها العاشق لهذا الاوكسجين ..
.
.
طرح شيق استمعت وآنا اسير بين حروفة
وكما تعودنا على كلماتك الرائعة ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## كبرياء

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...
> 
> وهل يُعتبر الاكسجين ضحية من ضحايا الذوات البشرية ..!!
> بل هو الضحيه الاولى بالنسبة لي ..! 
> بالرغم من أنه يضم بجوفه جبالاً من أسرارهم ..لايعلمها سواه..!
> وحتى لو تعلمهآ البشر جميعهآ .. 
> سيظل زفره بالنهآيه هدفهم الأول ..! 
> 
> 
> ...



 
إأشكر توآجد حرفكٍ الرآئـع ...
كوني بالقرب من جنون حرفي ..}~
لآإأعدم ..!

----------


## كبرياء

> وهل نستطيع العيش بدون آوكسجين الحياة
> تستطيعين أن تشكلتي أوكسجينآ ..!
> 
> الذي نتنفس حناياه لتتحرك نبضات القلب
> وتهتف الروح بندائها العاشق لهذا الاوكسجين ..
> تبدين كالمجنونه هنـآ ..!
> تعشقين أحدهم ؟ وتصورينه أوكسجينآ ؟؟ <~كف
> .
> .
> ...



 

ربي يعـآفيك هموس ..!
ومـآإيحرمنـآ من جود توآجدكـ .. 
سلـإأم ..}

----------


## نور الهدى

*هكذا اراد رب العالمين* 

*ان يتغلغل الاوكسجين داخل كل نفس تواجهه ,,* 

*ويجري بالاوردة كجريان الماء ,,*

*ولكن ما هو مصيره ؟؟؟!!!*


*يختلف بختلاف نقاء الدم الساري بالعروق* 

*وهذه ارادة الله عز وجل* 



*كبرياء* 


*شكرا لك*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كم هي رائعة كلماتكم اخية 
ننتظر ابداعاتكم من جديد

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اسمحي لي بآديء ذي بدء ان اشيد على الجمال المتوازن العناصر 
الذي لمسته بين سطورك

جمال الحرف .. جمال التعبير .. وموسيقى هآدئة انسيابية
تتسلل بهدوء لاعماقنا  مع الاكسجين

والاهم من كل ذلك .. جمال الرؤح المتوارية خلف الحروف

خآلص الود

----------


## كلِمَة

*ابداع وتميز
اسلوب راقي 
يستدرجنا للقراءة المتأنية

امنياتي لك
بحياة متجددة

تحياتي
*

----------

